

Job offer - mantas
http://www.getacoder.com/projects/programming_c_87390.html

======
thomasmallen
$100 is a reasonable price to install Debian. But selling it later may prove
tricky.

~~~
Bjoern
Actually not. As far as I know you can sell e.g. burned CDs. That should be
legaly ok. (As far as the Software is GPL licensed)

------
daniel-cussen
How can anyone say we're in a recession with job offers like this?

------
joshu
HarrixOS!

[http://web.archive.org/web/20010608013821/www.harrixos.co.uk...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010608013821/www.harrixos.co.uk/history3_8.htm)

(the navigation images do not seem to have been archived...)

[http://web.archive.org/web/20010124021000/http://www.harrixo...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010124021000/http://www.harrixos.co.uk/history4.htm)
[http://web.archive.org/web/20010512014726/www.harrixos.co.uk...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010512014726/www.harrixos.co.uk/history5.htm)

Oooh, and screenshots:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20010607222820/www.harrixos.co.uk...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010607222820/www.harrixos.co.uk/image.htm)

------
nickb
It's an old troll:
[http://www.getacoder.com/projects/need_operating_system_4287...](http://www.getacoder.com/projects/need_operating_system_42879.html)

~~~
CaptainMorgan
Wasn't the one submitted to HN requiring a mere $100? Imagine that!? :) How
nice of them to lower the prices they were going to _pay_ the developer...

------
ojbyrne
The best part is the ad for a book called "Successful Outsourcing" that I see
on the page.

------
alaskamiller
Old joke is old.

~~~
caudicus
Agreed - just as a sample, here is another one posted a while ago (Jan. 2007)
-
[http://www.getacoder.com/projects/need_operating_system_4287...](http://www.getacoder.com/projects/need_operating_system_42879.html)

------
SingAlong
His way of finding a business oppurtunity seems to be simple: Just find what
everyone's using and build (or get built) another one like that to try and
make a quick buck. These guys often dream of becoming billionaires with this
idea. I confess that I too had such ideas when I was 14 (4 yrs ago).

He never seems to think why people need another OS or as he says an
'Operasting System'.

------
tomek
Some dude in India took the project and now is trying to get someone to get
the job done.

------
fnazeeri
Priceless! ...well, actually, $100...

------
socratees
holy smokes!!! $20-$100 for a new OS, with clear edges? does he mean shell
themes?

------
metatronscube
I will take it!

------
morbidkk
send him ubuntu hardy 8.04LTS for free

~~~
wheels
I think you mean Lindows. Erm, Linspire. Meh, whatever, just get his $100. ;-)

------
xenoterracide
roflol

